# I think i have a reak under my sink



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This looks like a typical old ladies kitchen....atleast as far as the eye can see....too bad its not a scratch and sniff plumbing zone.








Copper DWv kitchen sink drain totally sliced by the water and soaps,detergents


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh and thats just the beginning of the funk I found......








This is what it looked like after i ripped the cabinets out.......they asked me "do you think we should remove the cabinets??" I think i called this one right......the slab was actually crawling with microbes and bugs.....sounded kinda like bacon frying.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Because that was an indirect waste, the "microbes" were there as part of the "Drain-care" organic composting function:laughing: 

Better you than me sir.:laughing::laughing:

I also like the code approved electric coming out of the hole with the kitchen waste


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Because that was an indirect waste, the "microbes" were there as part of the "Drain-care" organic composting function:laughing:
> 
> Better you than me sir.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I also like the code approved electric coming out of the hole with the kitchen waste


 Oh that ones a dead line..I checked it. Its nekid on the drain end. When it all goes back the garbage disposal will have a pigtail and gfci outlet. The dishwasher also needs a gfci plug and pigtail. I'm breaking into the slab tomm to find good pipe if its there. We will see. More pics to follow as the job progress's.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Man what a mess. I ran into a few of those myself several years ago.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you in Chicago stealing my work? Everybody knows that copper dwv is only installed in union strongholds.:jester:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That is nasty, don't stop with the cabinets, I'm guessing there are treats for ya under the stove


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Tell me, does it make the owner nervous when you first get there and start rubbing your hands together, with a glazed over smile start muttering, "Oh baby! The kids is goin' to college!"


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I love house on slabs.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres another great pic of some prime stink.


----------

